# BSNL mms settings for iPhone?



## krates (Jun 10, 2010)

Guys I need mms settings for iPhone please suggest.. Earlier I used to have airtel it used to work flawlessly..


----------



## Aspire (Jun 11, 2010)

BSNL on iPhone? 
Are you mad?


----------



## debsuvra (Jun 11, 2010)

Aspire said:


> BSNL on iPhone?
> Are you mad?


There is nothing to be mad about BSNL on iPhone. It's quite possible with an unlocked iPhone 3G.

I'm afraid there aren't any official settings for BSNL MMS in iPhone. You need the enter the values in their respective fields manually.


----------



## Tron91 (Jun 11, 2010)

need some BlackRa1n


----------



## Aspire (Jun 12, 2010)

What i meant to say was that :
Why Would anyone want BSNL on an iPhone ??


----------



## dreams (Jun 12, 2010)

cos, only bsnl provides the gr8 3G


----------



## Aspire (Jun 13, 2010)

^kk BSNL  (Word Limit)


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jun 13, 2010)

crates send

MAKE MODEL to 58355

manual setting:
apn:bsnlmms
proxy:010.210.010.011
port:8080

byee


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jun 13, 2010)

Aspire said:


> What i meant to say was that :
> Why Would anyone want BSNL on an iPhone ??



shut up dude... as if ai*rtel is good...its a big fraud company...bsnl is best


----------

